# When is the next big Apple Conference?



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

When is the next big Apple Conference?

Surely the next one will have new Mac Computer/Software announcements.

...iHope


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Apple doesn't necessarily announce products at conferences, often they are silent updates.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

To answer you question the next BIG conference is WWDC usually around June-August. But like capitalK said, it's probably going to be silent updates soon.

Frederic


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

On the right side of http://www.apple.com/hotnews/ you'll see the next events that Apple will be showcasing at.

The big 4 places for any announcements are usually MWSF, Macworld Japan (rarely is anything announced there, but the original iBook was), WWDC (mid year usually), and Mac Expo in Paris (September). However Apple in order to keep sales going likes to make their own press events to announce new products.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, I'll keep that URL handy. 




Chealion said:


> On the right side of http://www.apple.com/hotnews/ you'll see the next events that Apple will be showcasing at.
> 
> The big 4 places for any announcements are usually MWSF, Macworld Japan (rarely is anything announced there, but the original iBook was), WWDC (mid year usually), and Mac Expo in Paris (September). However Apple in order to keep sales going likes to make their own press events to announce new products.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> However Apple in order to keep sales going likes to make their own press events to announce new products.


For example the event they used to announce the Intel Mini, the iPod Hi-Fi, and an iPod case that's never been heard from or seen since.

Speaking of which, any speculation for what we'll see with the iPod Hi-Fi v2?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

This was a few years back, but as an example on January 7th 2003 Apple announced the following at MWSF:

17" G4 Powerbook intro, 12" G4 Powerbook intro, Safari, Keynote, iLife, AirPort Extreme 802.11g Wireless Networking, Final Cut Express

Then on the 28th they announced the 20" Cinema Display, and mirror-door G4's. Fast forward a week to Feb 4th and they announced refreshed iMac G4's. A week later on Feb 10th they introduced the XServe RAID and upgraded the XServe.

So that's an example of just how much Apple CAN do in the weeks after MacWorld.


----------

